# Random Unlock?



## louisalvarado (May 12, 2017)

So a couple of weeks ago, my car was broken into without forceful entry. I thought I may have left it unlocked (which would be really rare) and took the loss. The following night I made sure that my car WAS locked. I woke up in the morning to find out that my car was unlocked once again. Is this and electrical problem? At first I thought that the break-in was my fault but im really having second thoughts. Any help? Was thinking of taking it to the dealer. - 2016 Cruze LT


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I have found my CRUZE unlocked when I was pretty sure I locked it many times including today. I turned off the Blinking confirmation lights and after 3.5 years can't tell you with metaphysical certitude at any given moment if my doors are locked? There should be a setting for Active & Passive Arming


----------



## louisalvarado (May 12, 2017)

Thanks! I will have a look at it in the settings


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

louisalvarado said:


> Thanks! I will have a look at it in the settings


I'm sorry my reply was lacking clarity. There are no user alarm settings in my 2014 LT, just lighting options for exiting the CRUZE, and alarm confirmation options which include Lights, Horn, or nothing. I believe there is/was a nominal charge for the dealer to program the alarm but I don't understand why my CRUZE isn't set to auto arm?


----------

